# New Job Offer



## luluslair

My husband has been offered a job in Hong Kong, salary 46K GBP p/a free accommodation, relocation package yet to be decided, 1 bed apartment. Is 46K enough for 2 adults to live on out there?


----------



## plato413

46GBD p/a is around 46700 HKD per month plus accommodation is not a bad money in HK. What you need to consider is that HK is a very entertaining city and there is LOTS and LOTS of ways to spend money ie shopping, travelling, eating out and going out with friends. My closed friend with his wife is a upper middle class(and both well educated) in HK and their total income is around 55000 HKD per month and their rent is 7000 HKD mounthy, and I can tell you they have just enough money to live, it's all depends on how you spend the money. Also, one bab flat in HK could be very, very, very small.

Hope this help!


----------



## luluslair

plato413 said:


> 46GBD p/a is around 46700 HKD per month plus accommodation is not a bad money in HK. What you need to consider is that HK is a very entertaining city and there is LOTS and LOTS of ways to spend money ie shopping, travelling, eating out and going out with friends. My closed friend with his wife is a upper middle class(and both well educated) in HK and their total income is around 55000 HKD per month and their rent is 7000 HKD mounthy, and I can tell you they have just enough money to live, it's all depends on how you spend the money. Also, one bab flat in HK could be very, very, very small.
> 
> Hope this help!


Thank you. I intend to work there as well, but have not got a job yet. I am sure i will find work too and i will get a visa through my husbands workplace. 
The apartment offered is indeed not the biggest, but we are trying to negotiate with the company on a different location in HK, as we are not sure we want to live smack in the city. Can you recommend any other alternatives, with greenspace as our dog will be travelling with us?

All help is appreciated.


----------



## plato413

luluslair said:


> Thank you. I intend to work there as well, but have not got a job yet. I am sure i will find work too and i will get a visa through my husbands workplace.
> The apartment offered is indeed not the biggest, but we are trying to negotiate with the company on a different location in HK, as we are not sure we want to live smack in the city. Can you recommend any other alternatives, with greenspace as our dog will be travelling with us?
> 
> All help is appreciated.



What I would want you to understand is HK is a very small city with an extreamly high population and the living envirnment is out of the imagination of most people in the world, considering HK is a rich city. You need to prepare for a less comfort living flat in HK almost for sure, even if the company can provide a "bigger" flat for you, it will still be smaller than what you are living now. I cannot recommand any work for you to do as I do not know what your education level and working experience. Greenspace, umm......there are not very many out there in HK I am afraid, and they are very, very, very expensive as well. 

Hope this help!


----------



## luluslair

I do understand the city is densely populated and completely different from any other place. I have travelled a lot in Asia so do realise what it is like.
I merely would like to know where there is nice places to relocate to, and if there is any recommended places to live. I am not looking for a big house or anything like that, I am used to small/flat living and i dont see a problem i am more interested in a nice area to live in, does not necessarily be on HK island.
Due to my dog is coming it would be necessary to have dog allowed green space within walking distance. Which i fully understand is not available on HK island.


----------



## dunmovin

luluslair said:


> I do understand the city is densely populated and completely different from any other place. I have travelled a lot in Asia so do realise what it is like.
> I merely would like to know where there is nice places to relocate to, and if there is any recommended places to live. I am not looking for a big house or anything like that, I am used to small/flat living and i dont see a problem i am more interested in a nice area to live in, does not necessarily be on HK island.
> Due to my dog is coming it would be necessary to have dog allowed green space within walking distance. Which i fully understand is not available on HK island.


we lived in Yau Yat Tsuen (Kowloon Tong) and then moved to the New territories (Clearwaterbay area) the housing was cheaper, the commute was 10 to 15 minutes longer, but me and the dog could walk down to Little Palm beach, me and my friend could go diving in the shallow waters or mucked around with cannoes, while his friends (all chinese) looked after the dog. Later we would have a bbq, I would help them with english, they taught me cantonese.

The village is called Ng Fai Tin, it's about 5 km from Tsuen Kwan O, but 900 mts from the main road,(up a steep hill, not good for walking on a day with 35C+ and 90% humidity ) plenty of good supermarkets in the area, with good stocks of western/austalian/european foods.

If you don't want to drive, find a good taxi driver ( Mr Lee would arrive at our house, knock on the door and wait for us.... if he was not going to able to pick us up himself, he would send three other drivers, in case the other two were busy, to make sure we got to work on time)


Whatever happens, enjoy your time there. There is a lot of nice people.


----------



## luluslair

I have now got another update from the company, the housing is in Kowloon area. Not been given exact location as yet. Is kowloon a suitable area for Hank, my JR?


----------



## dunmovin

luluslair said:


> I have now got another update from the company, the housing is in Kowloon area. Not been given exact location as yet. Is kowloon a suitable area for Hank, my JR?


Kowloon area is a very large "spectrum", which could include places from Mong Kok, Kowloon city to Yau Yat Tsuen, Beacon Hill and others.

Do you have to pick a place, before arriving in HK? or will they arrange a hotel/serviced flat while you make a choice? 

Look at mtr/kcr rail maps (fastest way to get where you want to go)...driving is resonable outside rush hours, but try doing the Cross Harbour tunnel,at peak times... if the rise in blood pressure doesn't cause a stroke, heart attack or migraine, then the carbon monoxide in the tunnel will get you:ranger: ( 25 mins from gascoine rd tsim sha tsui, to the toll gate, 15 mins IN the tunnel and then hit the traffic on the island.....I used to dread the times when I was one of the "nominated drivers" for our lawn bowls team and the match was on the island)

Try to get the company to give you a price range, which is very important, as the further away from the island, the more space your rental will get you,(if you don't care about a 30/45 min commute, the size and space you have goes way up) time in a hotel( so you can view places..... You can't pick a house from a webpage, you have to actually see it), 


I'm biased, because we had a great place in Clearwater Bay area. We rescued our lovely little dog there, gained friends, both locals and expats. (Adam [ethnic Chinese from Shanghai] would frequently return from a business trip and come to our house, with a bottle......" ohh I was given this... thought you might like it" chivas regal 21 year old malt whisky or Johnnie Walker blue label and would always say, "Willie, thank you for taking the time to to speak to our boys in English..they have to learn"


----------



## indian01

luluslair said:


> My husband has been offered a job in Hong Kong, salary 46K GBP p/a free accommodation, relocation package yet to be decided, 1 bed apartment. Is 46K enough for 2 adults to live on out there?


Congrats on your job-offer. I m sorry to start a thread off-topic, but just small question, what is your husband's job-profile (IT sector)? Intermediary or Senior level? 

And what is the best way to manage to get job while living abroad, any pointers for job search will be helpful.

TIA.


----------



## Mi2

luluslair said:


> My husband has been offered a job in Hong Kong, salary 46K GBP p/a free accommodation, relocation package yet to be decided, 1 bed apartment. Is 46K enough for 2 adults to live on out there?


We've had a postings in Tokyo and Shanghai....Both times the company recommended blah housing. We balked and got fantastic places by insisting the company show us more options suitable for us. It was extra work for them but still within the original budget....

We've only visited HK but saw many people with small and mid-size dogs on the Island. And there are hiking trails too. For me I would consider the Island for sure.


----------



## luluslair

We have decided to take the offer and will probably go for an initial visit in end of June. Still do not know if the apartment is suitable, but we have been offered to look elsewhere, so we will be looking at other options.


----------



## kmmm31

:0 :0  i just think that you have to know how to expend your money, what is important and what is not


----------



## Mtrliving

Finding a place allowing dogs is a challenge in the city. You may wish to move further out if you also need space. Consider also your travel cost. Travel cost in HK is relatively cheaper than other large city in the world, but it can still add up. Discovery Bay and Clear Water Bay (Sai Kung) are popular places for expat, but the travel cost and daily commute can be quite discouraging. If you are in Rome do what the Romans do as they say, and try to really live in a cosmopolitan. The convenience and life style of this city is unique; try it out.


----------



## elixir.sg

dunmovin said:


> we lived in Yau Yat Tsuen (Kowloon Tong) and then moved to the New territories (Clearwaterbay area) the housing was cheaper, the commute was 10 to 15 minutes longer, but me and the dog could walk down to Little Palm beach, me and my friend could go diving in the shallow waters or mucked around with cannoes, while his friends (all chinese) looked after the dog. Later we would have a bbq, I would help them with english, they taught me cantonese.
> 
> The village is called Ng Fai Tin, it's about 5 km from Tsuen Kwan O, but 900 mts from the main road,(up a steep hill, not good for walking on a day with 35C+ and 90% humidity ) plenty of good supermarkets in the area, with good stocks of western/austalian/european foods.
> 
> If you don't want to drive, find a good taxi driver ( Mr Lee would arrive at our house, knock on the door and wait for us.... if he was not going to able to pick us up himself, he would send three other drivers, in case the other two were busy, to make sure we got to work on time)
> 
> Whatever happens, enjoy your time there. There is a lot of nice people.


Hi dunmovin,

Are there any English speaking schools in/ near Ng Fai Tin? TIA for seeing my post, look fwd for your reply.


----------



## dunmovin

elixir.sg said:


> Hi dunmovin,
> 
> Are there any English speaking schools in/ near Ng Fai Tin? TIA for seeing my post, look fwd for your reply.


I'm afraid I cannot be of much help there, as we have no children.However friends of ours sent their boys to King George V (which has a great reputation) others went to a Canadian school in Kowloon. There are kindergarten schools close to Ng Fai Tin, But having no personal knowledge, I cannot, in all honesty give advice....sorry


----------



## elixir.sg

dunmovin said:


> I'm afraid I cannot be of much help there, as we have no children.However friends of ours sent their boys to King George V (which has a great reputation) others went to a Canadian school in Kowloon. There are kindergarten schools close to Ng Fai Tin, But having no personal knowledge, I cannot, in all honesty give advice....sorry


No problem, thanks for your time though, really appreciate it. Thanks again.


----------

